# Wow verpixelt?!



## Tina23041987 (7. Juni 2018)

Hallo,

 

ich habe seit heute einen neuen Bildschirm (23,5 Zoll). Gestern hatte ich noch einen alten als Ersatz dran, da unser LG vor ein paar Tagen kaputt ging. Auf dem alten war schon alles so unscharf. Dachte wenn der neue kommt ist wieder alles gut. Aber ne es ist auf der höchsten Auflösung immer noch so verschwommen. Die Leisten etc und die q-logs sind ziemlich scharf, nur die Sicht eben nicht. kann mir da vll irgend wer helfen? Ich verzweifel fast =/

 

LG Tina


----------



## Tina23041987 (7. Juni 2018)

Habe eben auch im Forum gelesen das Die Renderskalierung in den erweiterten Grafikeinstellungen auf 100% sein müssen. Es war auf 100. Wenn ich es aber höher Stelle, auf 150 bzw 200% ist es zwar genau so scharf wie es mit dem alten Bildschirm war, aber es hängt dann nur und ist fast nicht spielbar. Ich verstehe das nicht, habe doch nichts an der Grafik vom Rechner geändert oO


----------



## ZAM (7. Juni 2018)

Kannst du mal einen Screenshot (falls das überhaupt geht) oder Foto von machen?


----------



## MikolajPL (8. Juni 2018)

Grafikkarte und Treiberversion wären interessant.

Vielleicht lässt sich das Problem so eingrenzen.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (9. Juni 2018)

ich würde ganz stark von ausgehen... evtl. ist die graka im eimer. oder evtl. bekommmt die graka nicht mehr genug power vom netzteil. was kann es wie sein, oder warum... ist in einem forum immer schwer (vorallem wenn es um so ein "problem" geht).

 

was ich so rauslese, es wird ein defekt in der hardware am rechner sein.


----------



## Tikume (9. Juni 2018)

Die Wow Grafik sieht wirklich so aus. Das ist kein Fehler.


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Juni 2018)

Die Frage ist, ob es nur in WoW so ist oder auch in anderen Spielen. Wenn es nur in WoW ist, wird es höchstwahrscheinlich kein Hardwaredefekt sein.


----------



## GuajoloteReal (17. Juni 2018)

Ich sehe das genauso wie spectrumizer... es wäre halt interessant zu wissen, ob das nur bei WoW oder auch bei anderen Games der Fall ist. Aber mir wäre eigentlich neu, dass das Spiel Probleme dieser Art bereitet?! Oder ist da bislang etwas an mir vorbeigegangen?


----------

